# What is the smallest size house you can build



## plaid (4 Feb 2013)

Hi all,

I am interested in building a very small house, but can't find any information regarding what is the minimum size in square metres or feet that a house should have.  Any info. greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Westies (4 Feb 2013)

*no minimum*

Hi Plaid, There is no minimum size when it comes to building a house, you can build 1 room and putting everything in it if you wish. No matter what size you go with you will have to get planning permission but you will save on construction costs, the smaller the cheaper and quicker to do.


----------



## plaid (4 Feb 2013)

Thanks Westies,

That's good to  know. 

Plaid


----------



## lowCO2design (4 Feb 2013)

plaid said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am interested in building a very small house, but can't find any information regarding what is the minimum size in square metres or feet that a house should have.  Any info. greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.environ.ie/en/Publications/DevelopmentandHousing/Planning/FileDownLoad,15335,en.pdf
see the last page
http://www.environ.ie/en/DevelopmentHousing/BuildingStandards/PartMDocuments/
disabled access requirements
http://www.environ.ie/en/TGD/
building regulations, covering everything from heating to renewable requirements
http://www.environ.ie/en/TGD/
rural house design
http://passivedesign.org/case-study
a passive house case study


----------



## Mommah (4 Feb 2013)

Check out this blog...there is a small house movement in the US.
Should be lots of info...different buidling & planning regs here though.


----------



## RichInSpirit (4 Feb 2013)

I was looking at a 40 foot x 40 foot house at one stage which would be around 1600 sq. foot.
Less than 1300 sq. feet used to be the cut off point in the past for some grant or tax exemption from the government.


----------



## threebedsemi (5 Feb 2013)

I like the OP's thinking. 

Have a look at your Local Authorities Development Plan as this may well set out minimum floor areas for different rooms. 

Go through LowCO2design's links carefully also. 

There are several books  with titles such as 'mini house' which will provide inspiration for the design. You will need a careful design to maximise storage etc., and it is also worth looking at boat or caravan design for tips on using space well.

Also, check out the details of the house Dominic Stevens built in Leitrim at the following link:
http://www.irishvernacular.com/

The problem which we have come across when looking at this topic in the past is the 'extra' costs involved: 
- Assuming you are building off mains you will need an effluent treatment system (circa €5k).
- You will need to incorporate renewables as well (again probably circa €4-5k). 
- Add in site works etc and you can easily be up to €20k without having a 'house' at all!

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

